# how to lower powerhead flow



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's a thread I posted not to long ago - got some good ideas:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...n/57669-best-way-reduce-output-powerhead.html


Good luck:icon_smil


----------



## Neophyte34 (Nov 9, 2007)

that's perfect, thanks! what did you end up doing, by the way?


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

get a shutoff valve and connect it inline , that way u can control the flow rate


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Neophyte34 said:


> that's perfect, thanks! what did you end up doing, by the way?


To be honest, I just hooked up a smaller powerhead. When I used a sponge, it cut off too much flow. I think it would have worked if I made the sponge smaller but I got lazy. It's also a pain to clean the sponge, but on the plus side it's an extra form of filtration. I will need more circulation as the tank fills in, so I think I'll use a DIY spraybar with the big powerhead.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

The issue I beleive is the stream is to narrow, its better to have a more disperesed flow. I've run two Koralia 4's (1200gph each) in my 75G since its heavily planted and the plants really make it hard to circulate water. I think I still have poor circulation. But that will change once the tank is thinned out.


----------

